# G BODY FRAME REINFORCEMENT???



## Happs 83 (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm tryn to wrap my frame for a 83 cutlass but don't know wut size plate to go with.. I want to get it competition ready .... If there anybody out there who can help me out ...


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

3/16 all 4 sides and youll be fine


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

MINT'Z said:


> 3/16 all 4 sides and youll be fine


X2


----------



## bodyman1979 (Oct 16, 2013)

yep 3/16"......and a bridge.....imo? doing a 85 regal myself....if you cut out the spare tire well u can put two more batts under the car....on the side of the frame


----------



## bodyman1979 (Oct 16, 2013)

empire customs sells all the pre cut pieces for the g bodys....a lot easier then trying to cut it your self


----------



## 85cutlasslolo (Apr 12, 2011)

I like 1/4 inch seen it take a beating


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

I did a few frames. 
One was all 1/4 all around. Other I did a 3/16 and both are fine my homie Andrew from Jersey he doing 116+". And his frame is 3/166 all around.


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

And andrews car has been workin for years takeing a beating


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2013)

bodyman1979 said:


> empire customs sells all the pre cut pieces for the g bodys....a lot easier then trying to cut it your self


thank you bodyman1979 , yes we do sell full frame wraps cut and ready to be welded. we offer many variations whether you want to do 3/16s front and 1/4 rear or 3/16 all around or 1/4 all around. if you would like a price on a full wrap feel free to give us a call @ 520-888-7639 here are a few pictures of our frame wrap kits we do. some are partial kits but the full kits are oviously alot more pieces to the kit. hope to hear from you thanks .


----------



## 910rida (Jul 24, 2010)

Hannibal Lector said:


> I did a few frames.
> One was all 1/4 all around. Other I did a 3/16 and both are fine my homie Andrew from Jersey he doing 116+". And his frame is 3/166 all around.


Andrew cutty da truth!


----------



## Happs 83 (Feb 24, 2013)

I want to bridge it upp to but don't know how to or wut I need to weld to the rear end before i send it off for Chroming .... Wut do I need to weld on the rear end for the chain bridge??


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Happs 83 said:


> I want to bridge it upp to but don't know how to or wut I need to weld to the rear end before i send it off for Chroming .... Wut do I need to weld on the rear end for the chain bridge??


Mounts welded to rearend to mount the chain to. I used 1/4" thick 2" box tubing with a hole drilled through. Put chain into box tube mount then slide bolt through mount n chain.


----------



## TAT2DAN (Dec 6, 2008)

Price on a full g-body kit? Shipped to 37076.


[email protected] said:


> thank you bodyman1979 , yes we do sell full frame wraps cut and ready to be welded. we offer many variations whether you want to do 3/16s front and 1/4 rear or 3/16 all around or 1/4 all around. if you would like a price on a full wrap feel free to give us a call @ 520-888-7639 here are a few pictures of our frame wrap kits we do. some are partial kits but the full kits are oviously alot more pieces to the kit. hope to hear from you thanks .


----------



## 86RegalLtd (Apr 21, 2014)

To do a full frame wrap does it need to be removed from the body or can it be welded with body on frame?


----------

